# Talk to me about this old boy scout light



## tpolley (Jun 22, 2013)

I picked this up at a salvation army tonight for $1.99.
The reflector and lens don't appear to be original. The lens is plastic. They're both smaller diameter than the bezel. They kinda push in to the housing I've only been able to find one picture of a reflector from the same light and it doesn't look like what I have.

The body appears to be two parts.the right angle head appears to be aluminum and the tube seems to be copper or brass or whatever they used to make flashlights out of.

Anyway, I wouldn't mind restoring it. Or maybe converting it to led technology.

Is there any way to determine a date? I can't find any numbers.

The tube is pretty gnarly. It looks like a battery leaked at some point. Can it be cleaned up and polished?


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jun 25, 2013)

That is a nice old light. Different manufacturer's have had the BSA license over the years to produce them. Yours looks like a BMG (Bridgeport Metal Goods Mfg). I think that you are right about the lens, it should be glass. 

Is this it? You can do a search of the museum if not. The site is a great resource.

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/BMG...-Light-with-Belt-Clip-and-Ring-Hanger-2D-1945

The condition of your light is pretty rough though. They are not too rare, so you may save yourself some work and find one on-line for $5-$10?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BOY...OODS-MFG-CO-USA-BSA-SCOUTING-VG-/261236269758

Edit:
In case this e-bay link above disappears,
it closed after 6 bids in seven days, the winning bid for this exact same light as yours but in "very good" condition was only $4.25!


----------



## inetdog (Jun 25, 2013)

Backpacker Light said:


> That is a nice old light. Different manufacturer's have had the BSA license over the years to produce them. Yours looks like a BMG (Bridgeport Metal Goods Mfg). I think that you are right about the lens, it should be glass.


I seem to remember that my long lost BSA flashlight, new ~1960, had a plastic body but a glass lens and metal switch housing. That may help date yours as older than that. Unless they were offering both kinds at the same time.


----------

